# Dumb dumb builder



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

So the guy brings in the building drain on the complete opposite side of the house from where it should be not to mention he has it comming through the wall on a boner angle above grade. The framers were told to not strap the outside wall so i can hide the 3" behind the wall...of course they didnt. So this was my option. Thats going to be one hell of a bulkhead if this gets finished 80-90 ft id say


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

good to see the GC was ontop of things...send a bill for all the extra work you had todo...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I dont handle the finacial part, im still an "apprentice" i feel bad for the HO though, there gunna have to spend money to have 3 walls strapped out, Cause someone was too lazy to use a few extra fittings and run it to the appropriate location. Probably wouldnt need a sewage pit either if it was graded properly.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Much easier to get the stacks close to where they are needed rather than trying to make a long run through floor joists, around supports, over ductwork, etc.

What is with the standing water on the floor? Roof not finished?


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Much easier to get the stacks close to where they are needed rather than trying to make a long run through floor joists, around supports, over ductwork, etc.
> 
> What is with the standing water on the floor? Roof not finished?


Yea i know, when i do undergrounds i spend as much time as i can putting stacks in the right spots to make the rough easy,but the sewer comes in above grade here and were not responsible for anything outside of the building. So the builder brings it in or has his labourer do it and it ended up in a horrible spot. As for the standing water, roof went on a week ago had lots of rain. Im pretty used to wet basements. Kinda sucks to work in puddles though. Someone should drill some small holes in the floor...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tell them it's impossible and thy they need a gravity reversal coil to rectify the drainage issue. 

That kind of stuff chaps my ass. Working with contractors is such a hassle, so many jack legs out there flying by the seat of their pants.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Im not too sure why laboures or GC bring the building sewer in and do the storm sewer around the houses. I wish we could do that stuff so its actually functions properly. My guess is it has somthing to do with money. Same reason why the "plumbing inspectors" are carpenters by trade an dont know anything about plumbing. Lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> I dont handle the finacial part, im still an "apprentice" i feel bad for the HO though, there gunna have to spend money to have 3 walls strapped out, Cause someone was too lazy to use a few extra fittings and run it to the appropriate location. Probably wouldnt need a sewage pit either if it was graded properly.



Sewage ejector not allowed unless there are fixtures below invert of building drain under my code. Then only those fixtures may drain to ejector.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

rwh said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont handle the finacial part, im still an "apprentice" i feel bad for the HO though, there gunna have to spend money to have 3 walls strapped out, Cause someone was too lazy to use a few extra fittings and run it to the appropriate location. Probably wouldnt need a sewage pit either if it was graded properly.
> ...


Thats what the basement bathroom and floor drain go to... a sewage sump pump


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > canuck92 said:
> ...



Sorry. I was referring to the part where you said "Probably wouldn't need a sewage pit either if it was graded properly.". From that quote it sounds like the upper floors are going to a sewage ejector.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh no no, lol the building drain would probably have been under the floor if the guy didnt slope it 9" per foot lol


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That is the problem with some city contractors. They don't give a flying f*** about anyone but themselves. I had a underground today that the footing was off by 6'. Whenever I rough in I set up a site meeting with the excavator. That way we can pick a spot that will work for both of us. 
I hate when the concrete guy or contractor stub the sewer in under the footing. I swear that they have no clue what straight is. It is always off on some goofy angle that I can't correct with a fitting and it makes my whole underground out of square.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh i hear ya bud, same old sh*t different pile. 99% of my underground start off with a rolling offset then the b.w.v.
Once in a blue moon you get a job where everything is perfect. Yesterday was digging a sewage pit and the guy stubbed 4" through the wall...well sort of, it was 3 inches short of comming through the wall. Lucky i was there to tell him to pull that sh*t out an cut a longer peice. Everyones in such a rush its just go go go who gives a sh*t.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Oh i hear ya bud, same old sh*t different pile. 99% of my underground start off with a rolling offset then the b.w.v.
> Once in a blue moon you get a job where everything is perfect. Yesterday was digging a sewage pit and the guy stubbed 4" through the wall...well sort of, it was 3 inches short of comming through the wall. Lucky i was there to tell him to pull that sh*t out an cut a longer peice. Everyones in such a rush its just go go go who gives a sh*t.


I had the same thing except mine was the footing, off by 6" and exactly where the sewage tank was supposed to go. The concrete guy says well the plans say its supposed to be 11'6" from the front wall. I said then why is it at 17'9"? I've never figured out why some of the dumbest people are working on one of the most important part of the house. 
Good thing you made him extend it. When I first started I'd just get approval and do it and bill it as an extra. Then it went from being 1 out of 5 times to every time. I finally told him no more he can call me once he gets it corrected and I'll be back to finish. Once guys see you'll take a bit of sh*t they won't stop handing. You've got to stand up for yourself.
Atleast we had a nice day to be digging.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh i hear ya bud, same old sh*t different pile. 99% of my underground start off with a rolling offset then the b.w.v.
> ...


Yup your absolutly right, thats why i quit my job a couple weeks ago, left to see how green the grass is somewere else. Dont get me wrong there gunna be issues everywhere i go, nature of the buissnes, last builder was brutal through. And ya it was nice weather to dig  glad i had a couple sump pumps on the van, underground was a swamp.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Yup your absolutly right, thats why i quit my job a couple weeks ago, left to see how green the grass is somewere else. Dont get me wrong there gunna be issues everywhere i go, nature of the buissnes, last builder was brutal through. And ya it was nice weather to dig  glad i had a couple sump pumps on the van, underground was a swamp.


That is why I'm starting on my own. Then if I see a trend like that it's the end of our working relationship. I use old sump pumps that only had the float go but the customer wanted a new one because they wanted the piece of mind. 
What do they have you running cued van or cargo van?


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Never heard of other trade other than plumber being allowed to install any pipe for a plumbing system, maybe a sleeve.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup your absolutly right, thats why i quit my job a couple weeks ago, left to see how green the grass is somewere else. Dont get me wrong there gunna be issues everywhere i go, nature of the buissnes, last builder was brutal through. And ya it was nice weather to dig  glad i had a couple sump pumps on the van, underground was a swamp.
> ...


We got thoughs big ass sprinter vans.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Eddy k said:


> Never heard of other trade other than plumber being allowed to install any pipe for a plumbing system, maybe a sleeve.


No kidding eh, you'd think a plumber should be bringing in the storm and sanitary sewer. I came across a sdr building drain that came apart under the foundation wall cause the morons didnt lube it up and push it in all the way. That was a fun morning..


----------

